# Separati in casa una situazione non così rara!



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

*Separati in casa una situazione non così rara!*

Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Ti posso raccontare quella dei miei genitori, che sono separati in casa (e il bello è che se lo negano pure) da almeno 35 anni.
Io da ragazzino pregavo che si separassero e che la finissero di farmi sentire i cavolacci loro, le loro urla e altro (perché ho visto anche cose brutte brutte tra quei due).
Era sicuramente una situazione estrema, ma il ricordo di loro mi ha spinto immediatamente ad uscire da casa mia nel momento in cui mia moglie m'ha buttato nel cesso.
A 8 anni avevo già deciso che ai miei di me non fregava nulla.

Il problema è che non tutti possono andarsene. Per me sarà un sacrificio economico spaventoso (a Roma gli affitti sono assurdi) che mi costringerà a vivere in un quartiere diverso da quello in cui vivono i miei figli, in quella casa nella quale avevo investito TUTTO, sia in termini materiali che esistenziali.
Chi non può permettersi di andare via per motivi economici subisce un danno doppio a mio avviso.
A meno che la coppia non sia composta da DUE persone davvero ma davvero mature, allora forse la separazione in casa potrebbe anche funzionare.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

ho vissuto per un po' da separata in casa. 
Può funzionare. Ma bisogna avere spazio e porre delle regole ben precise. 
Definire i nuovi compiti, ruoli ... spazi comuni e privati ... ecc. 
E due persone, che si attengono alle regole e si rispettano ... 
Entrambi, lo devono volere ... non può sussistere un disequilibrio ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ti posso raccontare quella dei miei genitori, che sono separati in casa (e il bello è che se lo negano pure) da almeno 35 anni.
> Io da ragazzino pregavo che si separassero e che la finissero di farmi sentire i cavolacci loro, le loro urla e altro (perché ho visto anche cose brutte brutte tra quei due).
> Era sicuramente una situazione estrema, ma il ricordo di loro mi ha spinto immediatamente ad uscire da casa mia nel momento in cui mia moglie m'ha buttato nel cesso.
> A 8 anni avevo già deciso che ai miei di me non fregava nulla.
> ...


già
Ma se la casa è tua
intestata a te per carità non andartene.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> già
> Ma se la casa è tua
> intestata a te per carità non andartene.


la casa è nostra, ma è soprattutto dei bambini


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

anima libera76 ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


Io e mia moglie ci regoliamo nell'organizzare un modo in cui la casa è usata nel modo di dare la massima possibilità di usufruirla che quando sta in casa uno, l'altro non c'è.
La mia fortuna è che ho spazi alternativi abbondanti dove lavoro.
Ho un'amica che mi ha offerto un appartamento quando e come mi serve ecc...ecc..ecc...

Insomma assomiglia ad una sorta di convivenza come appartamento universitario.
Ci aiuta il fatto che nella gestione normale del vivere i compiti sono divisi in due...
Ma ciò è avvenuto gradualmente e lentamente...

Ti faccio un esempio
Io mi occupo dei piatti e della lavastoviglie lei di lavare i vestiti

Non è che ognuno cucina per sè o ognuno lava per sè, perchè saria un casin...

Ma andiamo bene perchè non ci sono attriti...discussioni ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma c'è anche da dire che il discorso coppia inteso come lo leggo qui, fusione di due esseri non c'è mai stato

Ci siamo definiti due scapoli sposati.
Dove il matrimonio è stato per entrambe di necessità si fa virtù.

La coabitazione è per abbattere i costi e avere più risorse per le esigenze personali no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> la casa è nostra, ma è soprattutto dei bambini


Cioè cointestata?
E allora acceteresti mai che un giudice ti costringa ad andartene?
Dopo che non sei tu quello che "non ama più?".

Ricordati del ruolo paterno che è differente da quello materno.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè cointestata?
> E allora acceteresti mai che un giudice ti costringa ad andartene?
> Dopo che non sei tu quello che "non ama più?".
> 
> Ricordati del ruolo paterno che è differente da quello materno.


Non serve che mi costringa nessuno, sono già andato.
Tu hai detto che con tua moglie siete sempre stati due scapoli sposati, per noi non è stato così.
La fusione c'è stata e anche per tanto tempo, è stata comunque una storia bellissima, abbiamo costruito tanto insieme, c'è stato davvero qualcosa di molto grande e sicuramente ci sono stati dei miei errori oltre che suoi.
Non ritengo (e non ritiene neppure lei) che con un pregresso del genere sarebbe mai possibile diventare coinquilini.
Lei per fortuna ha un ottimo lavoro e ci siamo già accordati sulle spese per i bambini in modo che io riesca a vivere in maniera più che decorosa in un piccolo appartamento in affitto.
Se rimanessi in quella casa diventerei davvero il suo eunuco e comunque passerei le serate a chiedermi se è davvero andata a lavorare. Continuerei anche a desiderarla e probabilmente inizierei a dire un sacco di cazzate. E ancor più probabilmente finiremmo per scannarci.
Non tutte le coppie possono reggere una separazione sotto lo stesso tetto. la nostra coppia decisamente no, soprattutto considerando che lei mi ha letteralmente espulso dalla sua esistenza. Come potrebbe tollerare di avermi tra i piedi?
Se ci fossero seri problemi economici sono certo che non avrebbe problemi per una forzata convivenza, ma io preferirei piuttosto appoggiarmi ai miei.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non serve che mi costringa nessuno, sono già andato.
> Tu hai detto che con tua moglie siete sempre stati due scapoli sposati, per noi non è stato così.
> La fusione c'è stata e anche per tanto tempo, è stata comunque una storia bellissima, abbiamo costruito tanto insieme, c'è stato davvero qualcosa di molto grande e sicuramente ci sono stati dei miei errori oltre che suoi.
> Non ritengo (e non ritiene neppure lei) che con un pregresso del genere sarebbe mai possibile diventare coinquilini.
> ...


Mi rendo conto...
Ma perchè dici eunuco?
Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma gli eunuchi erano gli evirati che servivano poi per formare i servi...
Tu intendi dire eunuco come servo...???

Cioè io capisco che tu sei la parte della coppia che ha amato di più e quindi la più debole...

Non lo so sai come sia per le altre coppie la separazione sotto lo stesso tetto...

Insomma la vedo dura se per entrambe è andato in aceto...

Insomma mi dispiace
Ma mi pare di capire anche che tu sei la parte umile della coppia, ossia l'uomo concreto terra terra, e che lei si sia montata la testa con voli pindarici...

Insomma poi quando cade al suolo...sarà una dura botta per il suo orgoglio.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè dici eunuco?


L'eunuco non ha appetiti sessuali, sta lì, ti fa compagnia, ti aiuta, ma non ti guarda come una donna e non gliene frega una benamata se ti fai sbattere in giro...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Tu cosa pensi che avrebbe fatto lei a posizioni invertite?


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'eunuco non ha appetiti sessuali, sta lì, ti fa compagnia, ti aiuta, ma non ti guarda come una donna e non gliene frega una benamata se ti fai sbattere in giro...



Chiarissimo è quello che sono stata io per lui negli ultimi tre anni :unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Chiarissimo è quello che sono stata io per lui negli ultimi tre anni :unhappy:


Racconta per favore mi interessa molto davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'eunuco non ha appetiti sessuali, sta lì, ti fa compagnia, ti aiuta, ma non ti guarda come una donna e non gliene frega una benamata se ti fai sbattere in giro...


Cioè a te lei non piace più in quel senso, dato quel che ti ha fatto...
Non lo so...
Mi metti in crisi...

Vedi io sono così egocentrico
Che su mia moglie a me, il problema casomai è stato che non me la mollava quando volevo io e come volevo io...
Ma per assurdo...se farsi sbattere in giro fosse servito a ottenere quello che io volevo da lei...ci sarei stato...

In altre parole a me me ne frega solo come mi tratta e come si comporta con me...
Di tutto il resto di lei, e della sua vita con le cose solo sue, a me non interessa un fico secco...

Ma non perchè non siano cose interessanti, ma proprio perchè non c'ho testa per le sue paturnie eh?


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè a te lei non piace più in quel senso, dato quel che ti ha fatto...
> Non lo so...
> Mi metti in crisi...


no, veramente intendevo l'esatto contrario 
L'attrazione è stata sempre fortissima e reciproca, ci siamo sempre cercati tantissimo.
Con l'esempio che facevo, intendevo che se mi trovassi a fare il separato in casa, l'unico modo di sopravvivere senza diventare scemo (soprattutto in questo periodo iniziale) e senza perdere la brocca per ogni sua assenza, sarebbe quello di diventare un eunuco.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no, veramente intendevo l'esatto contrario
> L'attrazione è stata sempre fortissima e reciproca, ci siamo sempre cercati tantissimo.
> Con l'esempio che facevo, intendevo che se mi trovassi a fare il separato in casa, l'unico modo di sopravvivere senza diventare scemo (soprattutto in questo periodo iniziale) e senza perdere la brocca per ogni sua assenza, sarebbe quello di diventare un eunuco.


Ah ora ho capito...
Ma è impossibile...

Sai cosa c'è se posso confidarmi, tanto la mia moglie legge...

Che quando ce l'ho su con lei la percepisco brutta e non desiderabile...
Quando invece siamo in bona...allora la vedo bella...e molto attraente...

Sai cosa penso io?
Ma l'ho sempre pensato

Che l'unica vita che viviamo con il coniuge è quella che condividiamo.
L'altra possiamo solo immaginarcela.
E per quanto ce la racconti, non possiamo viverla.

Esempio io non ho vissuto la sua vita a Djerba
Lei non sta vivendo la mia a Salisburgo.

Quindi nel mio modo di pensare, la vita che non vivo, non esiste, nel senso che non è reale.

Ho maturato questa convinzione dopo la lettura di Prieto, di oggetto materiale vs oggetto storico.

Se tu sei avvocato sei ad esempio specialista di oggetti storici.

E non di oggetti materiali.

Occhio che la mente ci inganna e te lo dice uno che avrebbe un sogno se solo fosse capace di disegnare: fare il vignettista per immortalare le sue visioni.

Mi rendo conto appunto che un marito nelle tue condizioni ha la testa che produce una montagna di visioni di lei con un altro uomo.


----------



## animalibera (9 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Racconta per favore mi interessa molto davvero.



Mio marito si è coltivato la sua relazione parallela negli ultimi tre anni almeno ...escludendomi in tutto e per tutto dalla sua vita ..e per vita intendo oltre al sesso (non mi toccava praticamente più) intimità, complicità anche minima.....un inferno...ho stretto i denti per i miei figli...non avendo io alcun reddito ...le cose poi si sono assestate per me e ho capito che non potevo più vivere in funzione delle sue scelte e dei suoi problemi. Ora nell'attesa di capire quando e come muoverci e se muoverci....stiamo convivendo finalmente con un po' di serenità. Se tutto va bene avrò la mia indipendenza economica...dovrei ricominciare la mia attività lavorativa da settembre. Io ho i miei spazi e le mie uscite e lui altrettanto ovviamente non è che ci diciamo esattamente cosa andiamo a fare..uscite ecco tutto.

E'stata molto dura per me e lo è ancora...ho dovuto imparare a vivere ascoltando le mie esigenze e smettere di stare male per le sue scelte .... non ne vale più la pena.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Mio marito si è coltivato la sua relazione parallela negli ultimi tre anni almeno ...escludendomi in tutto e per tutto dalla sua vita ..e per vita intendo oltre al sesso (non mi toccava praticamente più) intimità, complicità anche minima.....un inferno...ho stretto i denti per i miei figli...non avendo io alcun reddito ...le cose poi si sono assestate per me e ho capito che non potevo più vivere in funzione delle sue scelte e dei suoi problemi. Ora nell'attesa di capire quando e come muoverci e se muoverci....stiamo convivendo finalmente con un po' di serenità. Se tutto va bene avrò la mia indipendenza economica...dovrei ricominciare la mia attività lavorativa da settembre. Io h i miei spazi e le mie uscite e lui altrettanto ovviamente non è che ci diciamo esattamente cosa andiamo a fare..uscite ecco tutto.
> 
> E'stata molto dura per me e lo è ancora...ho dovuto imparare a vivere ascoltando le mie esigenze e smettere di stare male per le sue scelte .... non ne vale più la pena.


Dici nel finale
La consapevolezza di mia moglie.
Devo precisare alcune cose:
Onde evitare fraintendimenti.

Noi due viviamo come se fossimo separati in casa o fuori casa...
Perchè in pratica dopo sei mesi di matrimonio io mi ero rotto le balle.
Di fare tutte le cose da insiemosi.

Esempio il primo anno la portai con me nelle mie tournee...
Ma me ne tornai con questa frase: Tu non mi seguirai MAI più nella mia attività concertistica.

Allora legalmente siamo sposati.
Anzi io lo sberlon in tel muso
lo presi quando per una questione di orgoglio
dato che c'era chi mi coglionava dicendo
tu non puoi fare la vita da separato perchè sei sposato

ero intestardito a separarmi.

Bon siccome io sono un uomo molto fatalista.
Presi uno sberlon in tel muso già raccontato.

Mi trovai a dover disdire l'appuntamento con l'avvocato
perchè, ahimè, allo stesso giorno e alla stessa ora

avevo un appuntamento con un primario
che in quel giorno ci disse...signora, lei domani entra
in ospedale, domani fa questo domani quell'altro e 
all'11 operiamo.

11 Febbraio.
Io organista nel santuario detto la Lourdes italiana.
11 febbraio
Festa della Madonna di Lourdes
11 Febbraio
Giornata mondiale dell'ammalato...

L'intervento durò sei ore.
In cui ebbi modo di stare anch'io nell'orto degli ulivi.

Non ho sudato sangue
perchè era inverno

Ma mi scoppiò quella roba là 
la pitiriasi ovunque...

Ricordo la battutaccia di mia moglie prima di entrare in sala
Senti non occorre che vai dall'avvocato, aspetta, magari è sorella morte che mi separa da te...

Bon vi è anche da dire...
Tradi o non tradi

Che lei uscì da quella sala 
tutta diversa...

Ci sono queste patologie, che ti mettono veramente dentro la fifa boia della morte
e ti spingono poi a vivere senza pensare al futuro...
Queste patologie ti mettono in testa un sanissimo egoismo.

Prima devo stare bene IO e poi tutto il resto del mondo.
E nessuno può stare bene al posto io io me.

Così oggi mi ritrovo come moglie
La donna più menefreghista che io abbia mai incontrato.

Ma la giustifico in tutto.

Come dire io sono passata per un calvario che ora mi dà di diritto fare tutto quello che voglio.
Perchè magari fra cinque anni è finita.


----------



## animalibera (9 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici nel finale
> La consapevolezza di mia moglie.
> Devo precisare alcune cose:
> Onde evitare fraintendimenti.
> ...



Credo che non sia del tutto sbagliato se va bene ad entrambi e tu mi pare che ti sei adeguato alla situazione. A parte passioni e hobby separati c'è anche dell'altro che vi separa?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Credo che non sia del tutto sbagliato se va bene ad entrambi e tu mi pare che ti sei adeguato alla situazione. A parte passioni e hobby separati c'è anche dell'altro che vi separa?


Direi solo che preserviamo quello che ci unisce.
Sull'adeguamento vediamo
Si io sono una persona molto di bocca buona
Se aspetto che gli altri si adeguino a me sto fresco...
Oppure mi dico...tanto non ci riuscirebbero mai...

Ma mi adeguo volentieri alle situazioni...

Ma basta che non sia...
Eh no carino stasera non esci e stai qui sul divano con me a farmi compagnia....

Perchè le dico
Guarda che poi divento un marito fancazzista...

E lei 
ah pardio mejo putaniero che non fancazzista...par carità l'amore del cielo e de tuti i santi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (10 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


I miei sono stati separati in casa per anni e da qualche anno sono separati di fatto. A parte il primo anno e mezzo di litigi terribili, dopo miracolosamente sono sempre andati d'accordo. 
Si definiscono migliori amici. Natale e Pasqua sempre passati insieme. A volte lei e i miei fratelli vanno nella sua città a trovarlo, a volte viene lui.
Al mio matrimonio sono voluti stare allo stesso tavolo. Lei non ha voluto che il suo compagno venisse, sebbene noi l'avessimo invitato. Non si conoscono, con mio padre.

La cosa che non capisco e che più mi dà fastidio è il fatto che siano ancora legalmente sposati. Non lo trovo corretto. 

Quando un amore finisce non bisognerebbe rimanere sposati. Il matrimonio è fedeltà e rispetto.


----------



## disincantata (10 Agosto 2014)

Se nessuno dei due intende risposarsi si tutelano restando sposati.

Per Legge se non divorziano hanno diritto ad una eventuale pensione di reversibilità.

In caso di divorzio dipende dalle condizioni di mantenimento e da un eventuale nuova famiglia.


----------



## Principessa (10 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se nessuno dei due intende risposarsi si tutelano restando sposati.
> 
> Per Legge se non divorziano hanno diritto ad una eventuale pensione di reversibilità.
> 
> In caso di divorzio dipende dalle condizioni di mantenimento e da un eventuale nuova famiglia.


Non credo sia per questo. 

Il compagno di mia mamma è divorziato da anni, pazzo di lei e la sposerebbe subito. Sta pure messo bene a soldi. 

Aggiungo io, è una persona gentile e molto affidabile.

Non lo so perché restano sposati, so solo che è triste.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Mio marito si è coltivato la sua relazione parallela negli ultimi tre anni almeno ...escludendomi in tutto e per tutto dalla sua vita ..e per vita intendo oltre al sesso (non mi toccava praticamente più) intimità, complicità anche minima.....un inferno...ho stretto i denti per i miei figli...non avendo io alcun reddito ...le cose poi si sono assestate per me e ho capito che non potevo più vivere in funzione delle sue scelte e dei suoi problemi. Ora nell'attesa di capire quando e come muoverci e se muoverci....stiamo convivendo finalmente con un po' di serenità. Se tutto va bene avrò la mia indipendenza economica...dovrei ricominciare la mia attività lavorativa da settembre. Io ho i miei spazi e le mie uscite e lui altrettanto ovviamente non è che ci diciamo esattamente cosa andiamo a fare..uscite ecco tutto.
> 
> E'stata molto dura per me e lo è ancora...*ho dovuto imparare a vivere ascoltando le mie esigenze e smettere di stare male per le sue scelte .... non ne vale più la pena.*


Ciao! Come hai fatto ad ascoltare le tue esigenze? Decisamente non vale la pena stare male per una persona che non ha rispetto per noi.
Mi spieghi meglio, per favore? Se hai voglia, eh!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Agosto 2014)

Ho vissuto da separata in casa per nove mesi, in attesa di firmare un accordo con cui acquistavo il 50% della casa del mio ex e lui finalmente se ne andasse. E' stato un incubo, non potevo andare via perchè avevo una bimba di 2 anni e mezzo e non potevo certo lasciarla lì, anche perchè il padre non se ne occupava. Non potevo portarla con me perchè il mio ex mi minacciava che se l'avessi fatto alla prima occasione lui l'avrebbe fatta sparire. Vivevo sotto ricatto, alle 18.30 dovevo tornare a casa con la bambina qualsiasi cosa stessi facendo ovunque fossi, mi ricordo con orrore i pomeriggi d'estate al parco fissando l'orologio. A casa erano urla insulti e minacce. Io cercavo in ogni modo di proteggere mia figlia, la notte dormivo con un occhio aperto e uno chiuso ascoltando ogni fruscio. Ci sono state denunce, botte, ambulanze e carabinieri in casa piu' volte. A nessuno frega niente, nessuno ti aiuta. Ho pagato il doppio del valore della casa per la mia libertà e non so come sono sopravvissuta. In questi termini non la consiglierei a nessuno e la mia unica speranza è che la bimba abbia rimosso ogni cosa. Dei vicini ho ancora vergogna aimè...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ho vissuto da separata in casa per nove mesi, in attesa di firmare un accordo con cui acquistavo il 50% della casa del mio ex e lui finalmente se ne andasse. E' stato un incubo, non potevo andare via perchè avevo una bimba di 2 anni e mezzo e non potevo certo lasciarla lì, anche perchè il padre non se ne occupava. Non potevo portarla con me perchè il mio ex mi minacciava che se l'avessi fatto alla prima occasione lui l'avrebbe fatta sparire. Vivevo sotto ricatto, alle 18.30 dovevo tornare a casa con la bambina qualsiasi cosa stessi facendo ovunque fossi, mi ricordo con orrore i pomeriggi d'estate al parco fissando l'orologio. A casa erano urla insulti e minacce. Io cercavo in ogni modo di proteggere mia figlia, la notte dormivo con un occhio aperto e uno chiuso ascoltando ogni fruscio. Ci sono state denunce, botte, ambulanze e carabinieri in casa piu' volte. A nessuno frega niente, nessuno ti aiuta. Ho pagato il doppio del valore della casa per la mia libertà e non so come sono sopravvissuta. In questi termini non la consiglierei a nessuno e la mia unica speranza è che la bimba abbia rimosso ogni cosa. Dei vicini ho ancora vergogna aimè...


Che roba!
Adesso non ti tormenta più? Voleva solo i soldi?


----------



## Apollonia (18 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ho vissuto da separata in casa per nove mesi, in attesa di firmare un accordo con cui acquistavo il 50% della casa del mio ex e lui finalmente se ne andasse. E' stato un incubo, non potevo andare via perchè avevo una bimba di 2 anni e mezzo e non potevo certo lasciarla lì, anche perchè il padre non se ne occupava. Non potevo portarla con me perchè il mio ex mi minacciava che se l'avessi fatto alla prima occasione lui l'avrebbe fatta sparire. Vivevo sotto ricatto, alle 18.30 dovevo tornare a casa con la bambina qualsiasi cosa stessi facendo ovunque fossi, mi ricordo con orrore i pomeriggi d'estate al parco fissando l'orologio. A casa erano urla insulti e minacce. Io cercavo in ogni modo di proteggere mia figlia, la notte dormivo con un occhio aperto e uno chiuso ascoltando ogni fruscio. Ci sono state denunce, botte, ambulanze e carabinieri in casa piu' volte. A nessuno frega niente, nessuno ti aiuta. Ho pagato il doppio del valore della casa per la mia libertà e non so come sono sopravvissuta. In questi termini non la consiglierei a nessuno e la mia unica speranza è che la bimba abbia rimosso ogni cosa. Dei vicini ho ancora vergogna aimè...


Mamma mia che situazione angosciante! Pero', pero'... ne sei uscita!!!


----------



## disincantata (20 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ho vissuto da separata in casa per nove mesi, in attesa di firmare un accordo con cui acquistavo il 50% della casa del mio ex e lui finalmente se ne andasse. E' stato un incubo, non potevo andare via perchè avevo una bimba di 2 anni e mezzo e non potevo certo lasciarla lì, anche perchè il padre non se ne occupava. Non potevo portarla con me perchè il mio ex mi minacciava che se l'avessi fatto alla prima occasione lui l'avrebbe fatta sparire. Vivevo sotto ricatto, alle 18.30 dovevo tornare a casa con la bambina qualsiasi cosa stessi facendo ovunque fossi, mi ricordo con orrore i pomeriggi d'estate al parco fissando l'orologio. A casa erano urla insulti e minacce. Io cercavo in ogni modo di proteggere mia figlia, la notte dormivo con un occhio aperto e uno chiuso ascoltando ogni fruscio. Ci sono state denunce, botte, ambulanze e carabinieri in casa piu' volte. A nessuno frega niente, nessuno ti aiuta. Ho pagato il doppio del valore della casa per la mia libertà e non so come sono sopravvissuta. In questi termini non la consiglierei a nessuno e la mia unica speranza è che la bimba abbia rimosso ogni cosa. Dei vicini ho ancora vergogna aimè...



E' incredibile come certi elementi che meriterebbero la galera riescano ad ottenere più del dovuto.

Ti auguro di ritrovare un pò di pace e serenità.


----------



## Horny (21 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


ORRORE!!!!


----------



## Horny (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'eunuco non ha appetiti sessuali, sta lì, ti fa compagnia, ti aiuta, ma non ti guarda come una donna e non gliene frega una benamata se ti fai sbattere in giro...


BRIVIDI!!!!!!!


----------



## Horny (21 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho vissuto per un po' da separata in casa.
> Può funzionare. Ma bisogna avere spazio e porre delle regole ben precise.
> ...


:up: già.
obiettivamente è difficilissimo che si verifichi.
(a me l'eunuco dava proprio sui nervi.....)


----------



## Manon Lescaut (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che roba!
> Adesso non ti tormenta più? Voleva solo i soldi?





Apollonia ha detto:


> Mamma mia che situazione angosciante! Pero', pero'... ne sei uscita!!!





disincantata ha detto:


> E' incredibile come certi elementi che meriterebbero la galera riescano ad ottenere più del dovuto.
> 
> Ti auguro di ritrovare un pò di pace e serenità.


I soldi era buona parte di quello che voleva, ogni tanto poi sparivano delle cose... aprivo un armadio o un cassetto e lo trovavo vuoto o "meno pieno" di come lo ricordassi, e magari neanche mi ricordavo esattamente cosa ci fosse dentro, per esempio dvd, tovaglie, cose cosi'... che si poteva anche discuterne invece semplicemente sparivano. Di recente una mia collega aveva bisogno di una brandina, io mi ricordavo di averne una in cantina acquistata ma mai usata e le ho detto che gliel'avrei data. Peccato che in cantina non ci fosse piu' eheheh...
Si' ora ne sono uscita, mi sono sposata con un altro ragazzo. Diciamo che il mio ex non mi tormenta piu', ma abbiamo ancora a che fare perchè abbiamo una bimba. Mi odia, non capiro' mai il perchè, ho semplicemente smesso di chiedermelo... Se penso che è stato lui a decidere di lasciarmi (cosa di cui comunque gli sarò eternamente grata) dopo appena due settimane da un aborto terapeutico per trisomia 13... Insomma al massimo dovrei essere io quella incazzata. Nel periodo di convivenza aveva dato segni di patologia secondo me, considerando che sia a suo padre che a suo zio che a suo nonno a circa 30 anni è stata diagnosticata la schizofrenia paranoide e lui in quel periodo cambiava l'acqua della brocca (da cui bevevamo anche io e nostra figlia) dicendo che lo stavo avvelenando, o aveva appeso una cintura nello studio per impiccarsi.... insomma davvero se ci penso mi chiedo come ho fatto a non impazzire anche io.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Manon,

ho appena letto. Mi dispiace per l'inferno che hai passato. 
Se si è ammalato di questa brutta malattia ... per chi sta vicino è terribile. 

Una carezza a tua figlia ... e fa piacere leggere, che sai archiviare ... 


sienne


----------



## Manon Lescaut (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Manon,
> 
> ho appena letto. Mi dispiace per l'inferno che hai passato.
> Se si è ammalato di questa brutta malattia ... per chi sta vicino è terribile.
> ...


Grazie, sinceramente non lo so se si è ammalato. Io ho avuto dei sospetti, ma da dopo la separazione siamo diventati estranei percio' non so come sta, ho provato a parlarne con la sua famiglia all'inizio e mi hanno rimbalzato. Ora con la famiglia i miei rapporti sono abbastanza distesi, ma sempre e solo in funzione della bimba. So che gli amici lo hanno un po' "mollato" in quanto diventato sempre piu' aggressivo e litigioso, di questo mi dispiace. Lui comunque non vuole il mio aiuto, la mia unica preoccupazione è mia figlia, che fisicamente è la fotocopia del padre, spero non abbia ereditato proprio tutto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> I soldi era buona parte di quello che voleva, ogni tanto poi sparivano delle cose... aprivo un armadio o un cassetto e lo trovavo vuoto o "meno pieno" di come lo ricordassi, e magari neanche mi ricordavo esattamente cosa ci fosse dentro, per esempio dvd, tovaglie, cose cosi'... che si poteva anche discuterne invece semplicemente sparivano. Di recente una mia collega aveva bisogno di una brandina, io mi ricordavo di averne una in cantina acquistata ma mai usata e le ho detto che gliel'avrei data. Peccato che in cantina non ci fosse piu' eheheh...
> Si' ora ne sono uscita, mi sono sposata con un altro ragazzo. Diciamo che il mio ex non mi tormenta piu', ma abbiamo ancora a che fare perchè abbiamo una bimba. Mi odia, non capiro' mai il perchè, ho semplicemente smesso di chiedermelo... Se penso che è stato lui a decidere di lasciarmi (cosa di cui comunque gli sarò eternamente grata) dopo appena due settimane da un aborto terapeutico per trisomia 13... Insomma al massimo dovrei essere io quella incazzata. Nel periodo di convivenza aveva dato segni di patologia secondo me, considerando che sia a suo padre che a suo zio che a suo nonno a circa 30 anni è stata diagnosticata la schizofrenia paranoide e lui in quel periodo cambiava l'acqua della brocca (da cui bevevamo anche io e nostra figlia) dicendo che lo stavo avvelenando, o aveva appeso una cintura nello studio per impiccarsi.... insomma davvero se ci penso mi chiedo come ho fatto a non impazzire anche io.


Santo cielo!
Davvero meno male che te ne sei liberata.
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Grazie, sinceramente non lo so se si è ammalato. Io ho avuto dei sospetti, ma da dopo la separazione siamo diventati estranei percio' non so come sta, ho provato a parlarne con la sua famiglia all'inizio e mi hanno rimbalzato. Ora con la famiglia i miei rapporti sono abbastanza distesi, ma sempre e solo in funzione della bimba. So che gli amici lo hanno un po' "mollato" in quanto diventato sempre piu' aggressivo e litigioso, di questo mi dispiace. Lui comunque non vuole il mio aiuto, la mia unica preoccupazione è mia figlia, che fisicamente è la fotocopia del padre, spero non abbia ereditato proprio tutto tutto.


Mi risulta che ci sia ereditarietà-familiarità per linea maschile.
Magari si sta curando bene perché, superato il periodo in cui tutto si voleva curare con l'analisi, risulta un problema di neurotrasmettitori e hanno trovato e trovano sempre nuovi farmaci efficaci.


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

La convivenza per ora è rimasta nei limiti civili....in questi giorni i bambini sono in vacanza con i nonni e stiamo facendo vite completamente separate. Non mi sento controllata ne tantomeno controllo lui....c'è solo una regola tacita che si può fare ciò che si vuole fuori di casa ovviamente...e con elegante discrezione.


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> I soldi era buona parte di quello che voleva, ogni tanto poi sparivano delle cose... aprivo un armadio o un cassetto e lo trovavo vuoto o "meno pieno" di come lo ricordassi, e magari neanche mi ricordavo esattamente cosa ci fosse dentro, per esempio dvd, tovaglie, cose cosi'... che si poteva anche discuterne invece semplicemente sparivano. Di recente una mia collega aveva bisogno di una brandina, io mi ricordavo di averne una in cantina acquistata ma mai usata e le ho detto che gliel'avrei data. Peccato che in cantina non ci fosse piu' eheheh...
> Si' ora ne sono uscita, mi sono sposata con un altro ragazzo. Diciamo che il mio ex non mi tormenta piu', ma abbiamo ancora a che fare perchè abbiamo una bimba. Mi odia, non capiro' mai il perchè, ho semplicemente smesso di chiedermelo... Se penso che è stato lui a decidere di lasciarmi (cosa di cui comunque gli sarò eternamente grata) dopo appena due settimane da un aborto terapeutico per trisomia 13... Insomma al massimo dovrei essere io quella incazzata. Nel periodo di convivenza aveva dato segni di patologia secondo me, considerando che sia a suo padre che a suo zio che a suo nonno a circa 30 anni è stata diagnosticata la schizofrenia paranoide e lui in quel periodo cambiava l'acqua della brocca (da cui bevevamo anche io e nostra figlia) dicendo che lo stavo avvelenando, o aveva appeso una cintura nello studio per impiccarsi.... insomma davvero se ci penso mi chiedo come ho fatto a non impazzire anche io.



Sono sempre lieta quando leggo di chi come te ha superato nonostante un passato così pesante...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> La convivenza per ora è rimasta nei limiti civili....in questi giorni i bambini sono in vacanza con i nonni e stiamo facendo vite completamente separate. Non mi sento controllata ne tantomeno controllo lui....c'è solo una regola tacita che si può fare ciò che si vuole fuori di casa ovviamente...e con elegante discrezione.


Nel menage della casa come vi regolate? Intendo conti, spesa, cucina, pulizie.


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel menage della casa come vi regolate? Intendo conti, spesa, cucina, pulizie.



Per le finanze continuiamo come abbiamo sempre fatto stabiliamo un tot comune per le spese di casa, sul resto autonomia sulle spese personali abituali 
Spesa e cucina io x tutti..naturalmente ceniamo tutti insieme come una famiglia...e di norma preferisco cucinare io se sono in casa.
Pulizie ... fra poco rientrerò al lavoro e se ne occuperà una donna.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Per le finanze continuiamo come abbiamo sempre fatto stabiliamo un tot comune per le spese di casa, sul resto autonomia sulle spese personali abituali
> Spesa e cucina io x tutti..naturalmente ceniamo tutti insieme come una famiglia...e di norma preferisco cucinare io se sono in casa.
> Pulizie ... fra poco rientrerò al lavoro e se ne occuperà una donna.


Non trovi dura la cena piena di non detti?
Per il resto mi sembra (purtroppo) una famiglia "normale". Il purtroppo è per la famiglia "normale".
Una soluzione economicamente vincente, finché ce la fate.


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovi dura la cena piena di non detti?
> Per il resto mi sembra (purtroppo) una famiglia "normale". Il purtroppo è per la famiglia "normale".
> Una soluzione economicamente vincente, finché ce la fate.



Beh..quei non detti sono talmente personali che non sentiamo il bisogno di condividerli... ci sono altre cose da condividere con due bambini di 11 e 7 anni non c'è un attimo di silenzio...


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

Per ora è rimasto affetto e amicizia quindi se ne trovano di cose da dire...quando possibile naturalmente capita che non ceniamo insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Per ora è rimasto affetto e amicizia quindi se ne trovano di cose da dire...quando possibile naturalmente capita che non ceniamo insieme.


A me sembra difficile l'assoluta indifferenza ma se funziona funziona!


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra difficile l'assoluta indifferenza ma se funziona funziona!


Fino a qualche mese fa l'avrei pensata impossibile anche io...ma si cambia...si metabolizza e..tutto il dolore che ho patito si è congelato e mi ha reso  forte come non sono mai stata.
In futuro la situazione potrebbe cambiare e credo molto dipenda dal tipo di emozioni che sto vivendo la fuori...non so dove mi / ci porteranno.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Fino a qualche mese fa l'avrei pensata impossibile anche io...ma si cambia...si metabolizza e..tutto il dolore che ho patito si è congelato e mi ha reso  forte come non sono mai stata.
> In futuro la situazione potrebbe cambiare e credo molto dipenda dal tipo di emozioni che sto vivendo la fuori...non so dove mi / ci porteranno.


Forse più che forte direi anestetizzata.
Succede anche senza fare i separati in casa.
Non può piovere per sempre (oggi a Milano c'è il sole) e non si può neanche soffrire ininterrottamente.
Auguri :smile:


----------



## animalibera (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse più che forte direi anestetizzata.
> Succede anche senza fare i separati in casa.
> Non può piovere per sempre (oggi a Milano c'è il sole) e non si può neanche soffrire ininterrottamente.
> Auguri :smile:



Grazie cara hai centrato il punto ...ho bisogno di lasciarmi di nuovo andare al sole.. al mio sole!!!! Arriverà!:smile:


----------



## animalibera (26 Agosto 2014)

La mia vita di separata in casa sta terminando..... non fa più per me ....... sono stanca..esausta....presto se ne andrà di casa...giusto il tempo di organizzarsi...sono sfinita...ecco questo mio sfogo di mezza sera!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> La mia vita di separata in casa sta terminando..... non fa più per me ....... sono stanca..esausta....presto se ne andrà di casa...giusto il tempo di organizzarsi...*sono sfinita*...ecco questo mio sfogo di mezza sera!


Lo immaginavo :amici:


----------



## animalibera (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo :amici:


Già grazie per l'abbraccio virtuale..ne ho proprio bisogno :facepalm:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


Ti pongo una domanda che ti suonerà strana suppongo: parli di separazioni esplicite o implicite? se il senso giustamente non ti è chiaro appena ho un pò di tempo colgo l'occasione per spiegare e anche per darti una risposta che ti ho promesso già da un pò, e perdona il ritardo.


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


Ma tu intendi una separazione come quella legale ma con regole etc e non si amano e entrambi si fanno la propria vita in tutto, nel rispetto delle regole stabilite! senza intervenire, interferire, giudicare.... ma condividendo pacificamente il medesimo, magari ristretto, spazio fisico?
secondo me altro che rare.....situazioni quasi uniche.
poi magari la vedo così perché per me la convivenza e' faticosa con CHIUNQUE.


----------



## Ecate (28 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> [...] credo molto dipenda dal tipo di emozioni che sto vivendo la fuori...non so dove mi / ci porteranno.


Pericolosetta la cosa. Separati in casa sono single in incognito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Agosto 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


Io l'ho vissuta benissimo per anni. Poi mi sono innamorato di un altra donna ed allora è iniziato il processo di separazione. Lento solo per problemi economici che non sto qua a raccontare. Si farà comunque. 

Oramai siamo amici. Due amici con una figlia. La prima a cui ho detto di essere stato mollato. Stasera.


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta benissimo per anni. Poi mi sono innamorato di un altra donna ed allora è iniziato il processo di separazione. Lento solo per problemi economici che non sto qua a raccontare. Si farà comunque.
> 
> Oramai siamo amici. Due amici con una figlia. La prima a cui ho detto di essere stato mollato. Stasera.



Mollato da chi?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta benissimo per anni. Poi mi sono innamorato di un altra donna ed allora è iniziato il processo di separazione. Lento solo per problemi economici che non sto qua a raccontare. Si farà comunque.
> 
> Oramai siamo amici. Due amici con una figlia. La prima a cui ho detto di essere stato mollato. Stasera.


 e ce lo dici così?!!


----------



## Hellseven (30 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta benissimo per anni. Poi mi sono innamorato di un altra donna ed allora è iniziato il processo di separazione. Lento solo per problemi economici che non sto qua a raccontare. Si farà comunque.
> 
> Oramai siamo amici. Due amici con una figlia. La prima a cui ho detto di essere stato mollato. Stasera.


Ciao mi spiace ma mi interessa molto quello che hai scritto. Come trovo molte similitudini tra la mia storia e quella di animalibera di cui poi la tua potrebbe essere un possibile epilogo . Racconti per favore ?


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta benissimo per anni. Poi mi sono innamorato di un altra donna ed allora è iniziato il processo di separazione. Lento solo per problemi economici che non sto qua a raccontare. Si farà comunque.
> 
> Oramai siamo amici. Due amici con una figlia. La prima a cui ho detto di essere stato mollato. Stasera.


a mi dispiace.
ma definitivamente?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao mi spiace ma mi interessa molto quello che hai scritto. Come trovo molte similitudini tra la mia storia e quella di animalibera di cui poi la tua potrebbe essere un possibile epilogo . Racconti per favore ?


Una storia come tante. Ci amavamo eravamo amici, amanti, conviventi e tutto quello che si può cercare nella coppia giusta per mettere su famiglia. Dopo la nascita della bimba lei ha avuto un grosso stato depressivo ed io , se pur io ce l'abbia davvero messa tutta per aiutarla, non sono riuscito a trovare il bandolo della matassa. Più andava in depressione più sfogava sul cibo, più ingrassava, più andava in depressione. Un circolo vizioso che l'ha portata ed essere obesa ( 110 kg ). 

Le cose erano migliorate nel 2008 con il lavoro era riuscita a tornare a 78kg ed ricominciavo anche io a ritrovare le motivazioni per riprendere in mano il nostro rapporto. Poi non è stata riconfermata ed è tornata 110kg. 
Pigrizia, scarso senso di responsabilità e molta fatica a fare la mamma hanno fatto tutto il resto. 

Abbiamo piano piano impostato il nostro rapporto sull'amicizia sulla sopportazione reciproca sull'amore per nostra figlia. Non ci fosse stata la bimba ci saremmo lasciati senza problemi.
Come famiglia siamo speciali e tutti quelli che ci conoscono rimangono spiazzati a sapere che io e la mamma non stiamo più insieme come coppia. 

5 anni dopo la nascita di nostra figlia io ho iniziato ad avere relazioni al di fuori della famiglia. Lei l'ha saputo quasi subito. All'inizio mi mancava il sesso...3 anni di astinenza. Poi dopo qualche storia mi sono innamorato e da li abbiamo iniziato un discorso di separazione. Fermo solo perchè siamo in attesa della vendita di una casa al mare per comprare una casa per lei.

Ora i tempi non sono comunque più un problema. Visto che qualche giorno fa sono tornato single.

Il trucco? Tanta pazienza, tanto amore per la bimba e la voglia di farle vivere il più possibile una famiglia "normale", fino a che dura. 

Non so dirti se sia sbagliato o giusto. Qua dentro ho ricevuto approvazioni e critiche. Ci sta tutto. Noi abbiamo pensato fosse il modo migliore e, per ora, non mi pento di nulla. Mia figlia è una bimba sveglia, felice, educata, autonoma e molto attaccata a me ed alla mamma.

Ps... la sua versione?? Darebbe tutta la colpa a me, a sua madre e forse anche alla maestra delle medie. :rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole raccontare esperienze di separazioni in casa? Come vi regolate?


I miei genitori sono separati in casa da 14 anni (o forse di più, non ricordo). Onestamente avrei preferito se avessero divorziato. Ecco perchè, ogni volta che un presunto coniuge infelice mi racconta che rimane a casa per il bene dei figli, mi ribolle il sangue, oppure mi faccio un piantino per la frustrazione. Parlando da figlia, penso: certo che avrei sofferto se avessero divorziato, ma almeno, passato il trauma iniziale, forse avrei potuto avere la gioia di vederli felici con qualcun altro, invece che incazzati a vita. Ora vanno d'accordo e hanno una sorta di fratellanza; ma rimane purtroppo il fatto che, il messaggio implicitamente accolto da me preadolescente, è stato che il matrimonio è la tomba della felicità e che un amore che dura non esiste, che è normale fare compromessi e sacrifici; mentre, invece ora, dopo anni di lavoro su me stessa, mi discosto da questa immagine della coppia e la ripudio.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Una storia come tante. Ci amavamo eravamo amici, amanti, conviventi e tutto quello che si può cercare nella coppia giusta per mettere su famiglia. Dopo la nascita della bimba lei ha avuto un grosso stato depressivo ed io , se pur io ce l'abbia davvero messa tutta per aiutarla, non sono riuscito a trovare il bandolo della matassa. Più andava in depressione più sfogava sul cibo, più ingrassava, più andava in depressione. Un circolo vizioso che l'ha portata ed essere obesa ( 110 kg ).
> 
> Le cose erano migliorate nel 2008 con il lavoro era riuscita a tornare a 78kg ed ricominciavo anche io a ritrovare le motivazioni per riprendere in mano il nostro rapporto. Poi non è stata riconfermata ed è tornata 110kg.
> Pigrizia, scarso senso di responsabilità e molta fatica a fare la mamma hanno fatto tutto il resto.
> ...





Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> I miei genitori sono separati in casa da 14 anni (o forse di più, non ricordo). *Onestamente avrei preferito se avessero divorziato. Ecco perchè, ogni volta che un presunto coniuge infelice mi racconta che rimane a casa per il bene dei figli, mi ribolle il sangue,* oppure mi faccio un piantino per la frustrazione.* Parlando da figlia, penso: certo che avrei sofferto se avessero divorziato, ma almeno, passato il trauma iniziale, forse avrei potuto avere la gioia di vederli felici con qualcun altro, invece che incazzati a vita. Ora vanno d'accordo e hanno una sorta di fratellanza; ma rimane purtroppo il fatto che, il messaggio implicitamente accolto da me preadolescente, è stato che il matrimonio è la tomba della felicità e che un amore che dura non esiste, che è normale fare compromessi e sacrifici;* mentre, invece ora, dopo anni di lavoro su me stessa, mi discosto da questa immagine della coppia e la ripudio.


Molto interessante: due opposti che hanno entrambi ragione da vendere.
non so che dire, perché davvero entrambe le posizioni mi convincono.
Occhiverdi sono io e Lucrezia potrebbero essere i miei figli.
Con un'unica differenza: nel mio caso il problema sono io, sono io che non provo più desiderio per colei che è l'ottima madre dei miei figli e anche un'ottima compagna.
Quindi io al menu aggiungo un discreto senso di colpa.


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molto interessante: due opposti che hanno entrambi ragione da vendere.
> non so che dire, perché davvero entrambe le posizioni mi convincono.
> Occhiverdi sono io e Lucrezia potrebbero essere i miei figli.
> Con un'unica differenza: nel mio caso il problema sono io, sono io che non provo più desiderio per colei che è l'ottima madre dei miei figli e anche un'ottima compagna.
> Quindi io al menu aggiungo un discreto senso di colpa.


Perchè senso di colpa? Non c'è volontarietà in come ti senti, succede e basta


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> Perchè senso di colpa? Non c'è volontarietà in come ti senti, succede e basta


E' frustrante, Lucrezia, frustrante perché anche lei non ha colpa e aveva fatto afidamento su di me e a 43 anni io non le do quello che ha diritto di avere e per non mandare tutto a puttane resiste come Occhi e la moglie.
Grazie comunque


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' frustrante, Lucrezia, frustrante perché anche lei non ha colpa e aveva fatto afidamento su di me e a 43 anni io non le do quello che ha diritto di avere e per non mandare tutto a puttane resiste come Occhi e la moglie.
> Grazie comunque


Ognuno fa del suo meglio in ogni momento possibile. Se ciò non basta alle persone attorno a noi, spesso non ci si può far molto, o almeno non così su due piedi. Io, chiaramente, non conosco la tua storia. Non mi è chiaro, tu la ami?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> Ognuno fa del suo meglio in ogni momento possibile. Se ciò non basta alle persone attorno a noi, spesso non ci si può far molto, o almeno non così su due piedi. Io, chiaramente, non conosco la tua storia. Non mi è chiaro, tu la ami?


Lucrezia si può amare senza desiderio, senza attrazione sessuale? Te lo chiedo non con tono ironico ma perché non m'è chiaro, non capisco, non riesco a venirne a capo e non ho la forza di prendere una decisione di alcun tipo.
ma forse, in queste settimane, per la prima volta, ho una speranza: quella di trovare la forza di parlare a cuore aperto con lei.
vedremo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' frustrante, Lucrezia, frustrante perché anche lei non ha colpa e aveva fatto afidamento su di me e a 43 anni io non le do quello che ha diritto di avere e per non mandare tutto a puttane resiste come Occhi e la moglie.
> Grazie comunque


La nostra non è resistenza. E' venuto da se. Ci abbiamo messo del nostro è funziona. Litighiamo, per carità, sarebbe ridicolo il contrario ma giochiamo insieme e ci lasciamo spesso alle spalle i problemi. Ripeto che il processo di separazione è partito e comunque avverrà prima o poi. Ora non c'è nemmeno più motivo di accelerare i tempi.

Abbiamo  deciso che quando mamma avrà casa sua dormiremo tutti e tre da lei ogni tanto poi ogni tanto separati ed ogni tanto torneremo a casa mia..... insomma con i dovuti tempi. 

Di certo non c'è odio. La prima persona a cui ho detto di essere tornato single è stata la mamma di mia figlia. La mia migliore amica.


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La nostra non è resistenza. E' venuto da se. Ci abbiamo messo del nostro è funziona. Litighiamo, per carità, sarebbe ridicolo il contrario ma giochiamo insieme e ci lasciamo spesso alle spalle i problemi. Ripeto che il processo di separazione è partito e comunque avverrà prima o poi. Ora non c'è nemmeno più motivo di accelerare i tempi.
> 
> Abbiamo  deciso che quando mamma avrà casa sua dormiremo tutti e tre da lei ogni tanto poi ogni tanto separati ed ogni tanto torneremo a casa mia..... insomma con i dovuti tempi.
> 
> Di certo non c'è odio. La prima persona a cui ho detto di essere tornato single è stata la mamma di mia figlia. La mia migliore amica.


Vi stimo molto.



Hellseven ha detto:


> Lucrezia si può amare senza desiderio, senza attrazione sessuale? Te lo chiedo non con tono ironico ma perché non m'è chiaro, non capisco, non riesco a venirne a capo e non ho la forza di prendere una decisione di alcun tipo.


Non lo so. Dipende da cosa dipende la tua mancanza. Ho lasciato una persona un paio di mesi fa, e ciò che ha fatto scattare in me questa necessità, è stata la carenza di desiderio in me - persino il fastidio nei confronti del suo. Ma questa carenza derivava dal fatto che lui non si lasciava andare, che tutto il suo modo di essere, che nella sessualità si manifestava certo con più evidenza, era al'insegna del controllo di sé, della razionalità, del non scoprirsi e non darsi fino in fondo, del non conoscere sè stesso e, di conseguenza, di non saper ascoltare me. Questo per me, oltre che desessualizzarmi totalmente, era inaccettabile in una relazione. Ma se io, ad esempio, non avessi avuto voglia perchè depressa, stanca, in crisi con me stessa - sarebbe stato diverso, immagino.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *La nostra non è resistenza*. E' venuto da se. Ci abbiamo messo del nostro è funziona. Litighiamo, per carità, sarebbe ridicolo il contrario ma giochiamo insieme e ci lasciamo spesso alle spalle i problemi. Ripeto che il processo di separazione è partito e comunque avverrà prima o poi. Ora non c'è nemmeno più motivo di accelerare i tempi.
> 
> Abbiamo  deciso che quando mamma avrà casa sua dormiremo tutti e tre da lei ogni tanto poi ogni tanto separati ed ogni tanto torneremo a casa mia..... insomma con i dovuti tempi.
> 
> Di certo non c'è odio. La prima persona a cui ho detto di essere tornato single è stata la mamma di mia figlia. La mia migliore amica.


Mi correggo: la resistenza (che si trasforma talvolta in rassegnazione e talaltra in malinconia e leggera depressione)  è unilaterale, solo da parte mia; nel senso che anche recentemente ho avuto conferma del fatto che mia moglie pur sentendo la mancanza del sesso ritiene di poter rinunziarvi in cambio di stabilità familiare per lei e i figli. Tengo a precisare che lei è economicamente del tutto autonoma e professionalmente molto attiva.
Ciò aumenta ancor più la mia responsabilità morale e i miei sensi di colpa verso di lei e la mia famiglia.
In un frangente come questo, ripresa del lavoro e preparazione alla routine familiare e di coppia per un intero anno, al malessere del menage matrimoniale si aggiunge quello dell'ansia di rientrare nella quotidianità che non ti da tempo di pensare, lavorare su se stessi e cercare di affrontare il problema approfonditamente e una volta per tutte.
Vi dirò che ho visto giorni migliori.
Ma credo che siamo in parecchi qui dentro a sentirsi con la cacca almeno sino all'altezza della cintola, per cui non oso lamentarmi oltre.
Vi auguro una buona giornata


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi correggo:* la resistenza (che si trasforma talvolta in rassegnazione e talaltra in malinconia e leggera depressione)  è unilaterale, solo da parte mia; nel senso che anche recentemente ho avuto conferma del fatto che mia moglie pur sentendo la mancanza del sesso ritiene di poter rinunziarvi in cambio di stabilità familiare per lei e i figli. Tengo a precisare che lei è econonimcamente del tutto autonoma e professionalmente molto attiva.*
> Ciò aumenta ancor più la mia responsabilità morale e i miei sensi di colpa verso di lei e la mia famiglia.
> In un frangente come questo, ripresa del lavoro e preparazione alla routine familiare e di coppia per un intero anno, al malessere del menage matrimoniale si aggiunge quello dell'ansia di rientrare nella quotidianità che non ti da tempo di pensare, lavorare su se stessi e cercare di affrontare il problema approfonditamente e una volta per tutte.
> Vi dirò che ho visto giorni migliori.
> ...


Io ho sempre più il dubbio che tu confondi cause con effetti.
Per me sei depresso, da tempo, e questo ti porta a non trovare voglie, senso in tutto quello che fai.
Innamoramento e tradimento sono state un'autoprescrizione di cura che ha peggiorato il quadro.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre più il dubbio che tu confondi cause con effetti.
> Per me sei depresso, da tempo, e questo ti porta a non trovare voglie, senso in tutto quello che fai.
> Innamoramento e tradimento sono state un'autoprescrizione di cura che ha peggiorato il quadro.


Questo dubbio comicio ad averlo anche io.
Oggi rivedo la mia terapeuta con cui avevo molto diradato le sedute, quasi una sorta di chiacchierata mensile.
Credo che sia giunto il momento di affrontare un pò di cose.
Da solo e in due.
Non posso più procrastinare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo dubbio comicio ad averlo anche io.
> Oggi rivedo la mia terapeuta con cui avevo molto diradato le sedute, quasi una sorta di chiacchierata mensile.
> Credo che sia giunto il momento di affrontare un pò di cose.
> Da solo e in due.
> Non posso più procrastinare.


A volte un "Prozac" fa miracoli.
Considera la possibilità di una visita da un neurologo.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte un "Prozac" fa miracoli.
> Considera la possibilità di una visita da un neurologo.


Pensi ad una depressione organica, quindi, non psicologica?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Per ora è rimasto affetto e amicizia quindi se ne trovano di cose da dire...quando possibile naturalmente capita che non ceniamo insieme.


E anche se so di essere controcorrente mi permetto di dirti : e non e' poco. Affetto e amicizia in un rapporto in cui l'amore di uno dei due si e' consunto sono molto secondo me.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lucrezia si può amare senza desiderio, senza attrazione sessuale? Te lo chiedo non con tono ironico ma perché non m'è chiaro, non capisco, non riesco a venirne a capo e non ho la forza di prendere una decisione di alcun tipo.
> ma forse, in queste settimane, per la prima volta, ho una speranza: quella di trovare la forza di parlare a cuore aperto con lei.
> vedremo


per me, a 40 anni, *NO*.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte un "Prozac" fa miracoli.


sicuramente.
io lo rimpiango parecchio


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ps... la sua versione?? Darebbe tutta la colpa a me, a sua madre e forse anche alla maestra delle medie. :rotfl:


bah.....mi sfugge l'elemento comico . proprio mi sfugge.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' frustrante, Lucrezia, frustrante perché anche lei non ha colpa e aveva fatto afidamento su di me e a 43 anni io non le do quello che ha diritto di avere e per non mandare tutto a puttane resiste come Occhi e la moglie.
> Grazie comunque


cioé anche tua moglie è fidanzata con un altro? 

che lei non abbia colpa non vuol dire che ce l'abbia tu.
molto spesso non è questione di colpe.
potrebbe essere pure come dice brunetta.
purtroppo quello che tu pensi della terapia di coppia,
io sono arrivata a ritenerlo di tutte le terapie.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E anche se so di essere controcorrente mi permetto di dirti : e non e' poco. Affetto e amicizia in un rapporto in cui l'amore di uno dei due si e' consunto sono molto secondo me.


Anche secondo me.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> bah.....mi sfugge l'elemento comico . proprio mi sfugge.


A me no. Purtroppo. 

Diciamo che è una persona che fa fatica a prendersi le proprie responsabilità e che spesso scarica le proprie colpe ed insuccessi sugli altri. E non se ne accorge nemmeno. 

Per farti un esempio banale un giorno le cadde un vasetto dalle mani che rompendosi sporcò il pavimento. Secondo lei avrei dovuto pulire io non essendo riuscito, tuffandomi dal divano, a prenderlo prima che si rompesse.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me no. Purtroppo.
> 
> Diciamo che è una persona che fa fatica a prendersi le proprie responsabilità e che spesso scarica le proprie colpe ed insuccessi sugli altri. E non se ne accorge nemmeno.
> 
> Per farti un esempio banale un giorno le cadde un vasetto dalle mani che rompendosi sporcò il pavimento. Secondo lei avrei dovuto pulire io non essendo riuscito, tuffandomi dal divano, a prenderlo prima che si rompesse.


a me fa una tristezza inimmaginabile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a me fa una tristezza inimmaginabile.


approvo.... ma oramai è tardi. E non mi consola nemmeno sapere che prima era diversa o almeno mascherava bene.


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> già
> Ma se la casa è tua
> intestata a te per carità non andartene.


Di solito c'è un giudice di mezzo


----------



## Ecate (17 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte un "Prozac" fa miracoli.
> Considera la possibilità di una visita da un neurologo.


Vero. Però interferisce negativamente con la libido
:sonar:


----------



## Ecate (17 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensi ad una depressione organica, quindi, non psicologica?


La depressione è depressione. Al giorno d'oggi l'unico mezzo per curarla è farmacologico


----------



## Ecate (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me no. Purtroppo.
> 
> Diciamo che è una persona che fa fatica a prendersi le proprie responsabilità e che spesso scarica le proprie colpe ed insuccessi sugli altri. E non se ne accorge nemmeno.
> 
> Per farti un esempio banale un giorno le cadde un vasetto dalle mani che rompendosi sporcò il pavimento. Secondo lei avrei dovuto pulire io non essendo riuscito, tuffandomi dal divano, a prenderlo prima che si rompesse.


Io al posto tuo mi sarei infuriata.
Anzi; mi infurio, quando mi capitano cose analoghe.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo mi sarei infuriata.
> Anzi; mi infurio, quando mi capitano cose analoghe.


Ha senso infuriarsi quando dall altro lato c'è chi può capire. Sennò è solo energia sprecata.


----------



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ha senso infuriarsi quando dall altro lato c'è chi può capire. Sennò è solo energia sprecata.


Lo so... Ma questa cosa tocca uno dei miei nervi scoperti e mi fa dimenticare quello che so:sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Lo so... Ma questa cosa tocca uno dei miei nervi scoperti e mi fa dimenticare quello che so:sonar:


Umano e capibile. Anche a me ogni tanto mi si chiude la vena. Faccio il possibile per sfogarmi in modo costruttivo.  Ultimamente ho notato che 10km di running mi sbolliscono un bell pò.


----------



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Umano e capibile. Anche a me ogni tanto mi si chiude la vena. Faccio il possibile per sfogarmi in modo costruttivo.  Ultimamente ho notato che 10km di running mi sbolliscono un bell pò.


Caspita  io mi limito a 3 e funziona lo stesso. Integro con pattini &C con la scusa di insegnare ai miei figli!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Caspita  io mi limito a 3 e funziona lo stesso. Integro con pattini &C con la scusa di insegnare ai miei figli!


Ma dai 3 sono pochini! Il mio fisico mi ringrazia. 
Per fortuna ho preso a correre anche quando non mi incazzo perchè è veramente difficile farmi arrabbiare. Devi proprio avere un buco in testa.


----------



## Ecate (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma dai 3 sono pochini! Il mio fisico mi ringrazia.
> Per fortuna ho preso a correre anche quando non mi incazzo perchè è veramente difficile farmi arrabbiare. Devi proprio avere un buco in testa.


Ahah stasera 5 ma perché mi ha fatto impazzire la App contapassi del telefono. Mi ha fatto una rabbia tale non riuscire a farla funzionare che se non fosse stato troppo tardi sarei andata avanti ancora


----------

